

Portus: Authorization service and front end for Docker registry (v2) - steilpass
http://suse.github.io/Portus/

======
SEJeff
This is something which is sorely missing from the docker ecosystem for
hosting a docker registry within company firewalls.

Thanks SUSE for writing this! Once I get a chance to set it up, expect some
updates to your LDAP access control wiki pages.

